# Firearms and Shooting > Shotgunning >  Can someone help with guessing value of this Bettinsoli Under and Over

## Happy

Shot gun Bettinsoli under and over.
It says on the side 12 guage 3 "
Has three or four different chokes with it.
On bottom it says Bettinsoli Sporting.
Single trigger selectable I think.
Tight to open. Has duck engraving one side and pheasant on other.
Red Hi Vis bead at front.

Id say condition out of 5 3 maybe better. Not been loved but OK
Was filthy when I got it. NO Rust in Barrells at all.

I bought as a favour and part of lot of stuff so not sure how much to sell it for. Been in my safe for year and not used
so selling along with some other stuff.

Idea of what to list it for would be good 24 inch barrell



Slight crack in red circle in wood.Id say cleaned and stored wrong too much oil in wood





Thanks for any ideas ??

----------


## veitnamcam

$40 market value, Il give you $50 incuding freight  :Wink:  :Grin:

----------


## Twoshotkill

$50 plus freight...

----------


## mikee

$51 :Grin:

----------


## Twoshotkill

$60 and i will collect

----------


## sakokid

350 400 i would say. use to be good guns a few years back. i always wanted one.

----------


## Gillie

I have an older version of that one. Fixed chokes in mine. My father paid $300 for mine. I would have been about 13-14 years old at the time. It was worth it.

----------


## Happy

$300.00 + freight if anyone wants it. This weekend only then it ll go on trade along with Tikka T3 270 WSM (Lots of good gear on this gun)
 Mossberg 28" pump action.
 Ill put all these on for sale list when I get a minute.

----------


## Splash

any idea if it can shoot steel?

----------


## Happy

> any idea if it can shoot steel?


Yes it can no problem up to 3" bombs I beleive

----------


## Bulltahr

24" barrels????
28" would be more likely.............
Ejectors???
LOP???   
That's a good price there.

----------


## Happy

> 24" barrels????
> 28" would be more likely.............
> Ejectors???
> LOP???   
> That's a good price there.


Ejectors yes it ejects fired shell Umm it's at work but pretty sure barrels were around 590 mm
Just wanna move it along it ll sell on trademe pretty quickly I reckon

----------


## Bulltahr

Check your PMs happy!!!

----------


## Happy

Sold subject to barrel length being confirmed tomoro

----------

